# Buying an A6



## pshannon68 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey guys i'm looking to buy an A6 but the only one i'll buy is a 2.7t 6spd which I'm having some trouble finding..But anyways I can't beleive how affordabe theses cars are, I've seen alot of them under $10k is there a reason for that? Also what about mileage? How long do these hold up? Also when is the timing belt supposed to be done? Also how much is the usually cost of this?How does the 2.7t do for reliability? Is it the same motor in the B5 S4?What else should I look for? I'm coming from VW's now, I'm just tired of the VW scene. I want a bigger more comfy luxury sports sedan and this fits the profile just right.
My car I'm selling if anyone is interested?
Autotrader: http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...ist=0
Vortex: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3934283


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Buying an A6 (pshannon68)*

Dealer says later but 75K for the timing belt or every five years is a much safer bet. 
I am sure some get scared if it is out of warranty or if they suspect the turbos are going. To replace the turbos you have to drop the engine and transmission plus the price of two turbos adds up pretty quickly.
The motor is essentially the same but the engine management is different as the two cars are set up differently. 
With proper maintenance, the 2.7T will be reliable, but a NA engine will naturally be more reliable as no boost stresses parts less. 
I would look for a documented paper trail of maintenance. Oil changes with the proper synthetic oil every 3000 miles. Water pump and timing belt replaced if over 75K. Check all four corners for squeaks both driving and by pushing up and down with your hands. Squeaky corners mean control arms need to be replaced. Check for all the typical things like oil leaks and all the electronics work. Have your own mechanic that is familiar with the 2.7T check the car out for you. It will be money well spent. 
I bought a 2.8 that had some oil leaks, needed the timing belt and water pump service done and a few more issues to be taken car of. I knew that buying it and got the price I wanted and immediately had all the maintenance issues taken care of. I knew who the PO was and she passed away. The care was in great shape, the proverbial old lady drove it.


----------



## pshannon68 (Aug 28, 2006)

Thank you I'm hoping to get one soon, this car definetly feels like the right way to go...I know I will have to drive to find one though that is for sure, rare car w/2.7t 6spd


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (pshannon68)*

Hey PS
One extra thing you can look for is to make sure it has the sport suspenion on it. Little lower, stiffer and thicker sways. Unless you intend to upgrade the suspension yourself later on...
Sport seats are also nice..
Check the car's option codes if the dealer does not know... 
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## Boschmeister (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: Buying an A6 (pshannon68)*

Funny I was right about to post this same conversation as I have decided to go A6 as well and I am coming from VWs my whole life. 
I have looked around and I am also having trouble finding one in Manual. Luckily I have a few months to search around. 
Good Luck with your search 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pshannon68 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Buying an A6 (Boschmeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boschmeister* »_Funny I was right about to post this same conversation as I have decided to go A6 as well and I am coming from VWs my whole life. 
I have looked around and I am also having trouble finding one in Manual. Luckily I have a few months to search around. 
Good Luck with your search 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks yeah i'm just ready to move to a bigger car, I'm a big guy so I want a big car, but still want some sport and have seen good reviews on the A6 and I like it so..Just have to sell me car first then I can go buy one..hopefully soon...


----------

